# Hanging Pex on the Outside of a Wall



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

In a coffee bar, I got to run 3/4" hot and cold 30' horizontal across a wall and 10' vertical down a wall. They first said copper, but I convinced them that the pex sticks are ridgid enough and would look good.

Now I need to actually make it look good. Is looking good possible with pex or should I do it in copper?


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

You're going to need to secure it about every 2 feet to avoid bellies. I think I'd be leaning towards copper.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

in my opinion, 
if you can see it....copper 
Bein's how it's a coffee bar, sell them polished copper? 
or how about sleeve the pex in chrome tubing?
Make it look custom and show off your tallent!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Is PEX allowed where light will hit it?


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

trust me on this...You dont want to do it if its out in the open in pex. The sticks do not stay as ridgid as you may think under hot water. I just did 60 ft and when the hot water ran through it. That stuff looked like looney tunes did it.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

damnplumber said:


> in my opinion,
> if you can see it....copper
> Bein's how it's a coffee bar, sell them polished copper?
> or how about sleeve the pex in chrome tubing?
> Make it look custom and show off your tallent!


This is hillbilly (with California prices).

Why can't I put sleeve both hot and cold inside 2" PVC and run it like that?



DesertOkie said:


> Is PEX allowed where light will hit it?


Inside job.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Why can't I put sleeve both hot and cold inside 2" PVC and run it like that?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

No windows?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> No windows?


No. Faces into a office building at that point.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I say go for it, no need for hangers either. Just zip tie it to what ever is close.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Plumber said:


> Why can't I put sleeve both hot and cold inside 2" PVC and run it like that?


Hillbilly? or not, your work will be exposed and visable for all to admire or criticise....you decide.

As you know, Pex is not UV protected and will deteriorate if exposed to sunlight. So, you gotta cover it with something. If you use PVC, it has to be painted for the same reasons.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

damnplumber said:


> Hillbilly? or not, your work will be exposed and visable for all to admire or criticise....you decide.
> 
> As you know, Pex is not UV protected and will deteriorate if exposed to sunlight. So, you gotta cover it with something. If you use PVC, it has to be painted for the same reasons.


So I can sleeve both pipes inside DWV?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

What size pex? Why not sleeve with some sch. 40 1"?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Copper all the way, if its just straight accross top of a wall and straight down should be quick and no worries.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> What size pex? Why not sleeve with some sch. 40 1"?


Or 2" copper? Then you can kill 2 birds


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Or 2" copper? Then you can kill 2 birds


I would think M though, to try to keep down on cost...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Or even dwv it's just sleeving


----------



## solo-plumb (Nov 29, 2013)

Running the hot an cold in the same sleeve will set up a sweating situation and you will havt to have a way to drain the sleeve,I followed you thoughts on home warranty company's you are a better plumber than not to show your talents because you have the Brain for it,Pex will look like poo hanging up on the wall!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually Plumber had a good idea with PVC. It can just be painted


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Copper just seems easier


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

How about covering the two pex lines that are sleeved in 1" pvc with the 2" pvc?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Can two 1" PVC fit in a 2"? I forget


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Well 2 1" pex lines fit pretty good in 2". I only know this from putting pex on the ladder rack the lazy way.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I would just run the pex exposed it will be just fine, besides you can sell them on the benfits of one continuous piece and no joints in the middle to leak.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Just to change things up I'm going to suggest running each of the 3/4"pex in 1" EMT conduit! It's not how I'd do it personally but I wanted to be creative for the crowd


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Run copper with bell hangers coming down the wall.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would hang the pex on the outside wall and just use duct tape to cover it and block the sunlight.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> I would hang the pex on the outside wall and just use duct tape to cover it and block the sunlight.


Oh come on!!! That's just stupid!!! How many rolls of duct tape do you use a month...? 

Hack!!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Ha duct taped pex would just look amazing.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> Oh come on!!! That's just stupid!!! How many rolls of duct tape do you use a month...? Hack!!


Doesn't matter. Duct tape is cheaper than armaflex. That's how code is around here.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

I would use copper if I were you.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> Oh come on!!! That's just stupid!!! How many rolls of duct tape do you use a month...? Hack!!


Besides that, how much does a bell hanger cost? More than a roll of duct tape that's for sure.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope you guys are kidding. Duct tape? 

If the OP is from Washington state, the code there won't allow duct tape for insulation. And zip ties? Get real. Bunch of hacks!!

I do like the bell hanger idea. Or maybe split rings or strut.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I say run the pex but before you put up your hangers you snap a level line with a chalk line and fill it in with pencil, place your plastic hangers up and put up your pex looks straight as and arrow. Then paint the pex with all purpose primer and exterior paint..or get a painter to do that


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't you want to pitch the pex so you can drain it?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

What is wrong with people, there is nothing hackish about running pex exposed. It's a code approved material, protect it from UV and your good to!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Whatever the ads at the bottom say.. use it


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> Don't you want to pitch the pex so you can drain it?


Are you even a REAL plumber?!?!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*I sure is...*



mightypipe said:


> Are you even a REAL plumber?!?!


X-acto knife, a color copier, and a sample insurance certificate will get you in the door of many buildings here, my liberal friend!:thumbup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> I hope you guys are kidding. Duct tape? If the OP is from Washington state, the code there won't allow duct tape for insulation. And zip ties? Get real. Bunch of hacks!! I do like the bell hanger idea. Or maybe split rings or strut.


Strut with cushion clamps would work, duct tape would be cheaper and keep you coming back. Future money is good.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> X-acto knife, a color copier, and a sample insurance certificate will get you in the door of many buildings here, my liberal friend!:thumbup:


I guess this is how you got your license. Or maybe from a Cracker Jack box?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Strut with cushion clamps would work, duct tape would be cheaper and keep you coming back. Future money is good.


I'd rather put them in a PVC conduit and strut the PVC. Looks better than DUCT frigging TAPE!!!!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Get with the times!*



MTDUNN said:


> I guess this is how you got your license. Or maybe from a Cracker Jack box?


 C'mon, get with this century!
The internet!
I am a reverend, too...among the fellow alumni are Rev. Al Sharpton...:thumbsup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> I'd rather put them in a PVC conduit and strut the PVC. Looks better than DUCT frigging TAPE!!!!


I'm about over you Dunn, I'm glad I didn't get one of your shirts. Just because someone doesnt agree with you, does that mean you have to cut them down?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> I'm about over you Dunn, I'm glad I didn't get one of your shirts. Just because someone doesnt agree with you, does that mean you have to cut them down?


Where are the rules here that we all have to agree with everyone here... I have my enemies here and this what make this site interesting til those pop up ads.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Pop up ads with NO INTRO!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> I'm about over you Dunn, I'm glad I didn't get one of your shirts. Just because someone doesnt agree with you, does that mean you have to cut them down?


Sorry had a bad day. But I still thing duct tape is dumb


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

WTH?? We can get a pissin match going over an almost year old thread? Too funny!!!


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Sleeve it all in 1 1/2" pvc , use a long turn 90 to go from horizontol to vertical it should go through the bend that would look better than the spaghetti


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

If all else fails, duct the shiit out of it :laughing:

Didn't realize this thread was a year old, so Plumber, what did you use?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Didnt RW post about the duct tape first. From knowing his posts... He is a quality installer i would suggest and im sure he was kidding....


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Didnt RW post about the duct tape first. From knowing his posts... He is a quality installer i would suggest and im sure he was kidding....


I'm in the ask a stupid question receive a stupid answer camp.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I'm in the ask a stupid question receive a stupid answer camp.


I don't think asking if you can sleeve pex in PVC was all that stupid


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> I don't think asking if you can sleeve pex in PVC was all that stupid


It's a question you should know the answer to


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> It's a question you should know the answer to


 I wasn't the one who initially asked it pal


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> I wasn't the one who initially asked it pal


I meant you as in all of you, pal.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I meant you as in all of you, pal.


Ok sorry. Pal!!


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

So where is the OP anyways? Like to know how he treated his pex


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Ok sorry. Pal!!


No problem, pal


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I'd crimp it and use SS press fittings! More durable, more hygienic looking and wont date. The copper ones tend to get that green mould building up on it so it's just another item to clean more frequently!
We've done a few fish n chips stores here like that. Some installs I've seen the mounting brackets have been real crappy cheap clamps and it just ruins the install


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

plumbing ninja said:


> I'd crimp it and use SS press fittings! More durable, more hygienic looking and *wont date*. The copper ones tend to get that green mould building up on it so it's just another item to clean more frequently!
> We've done a few fish n chips stores here like that. Some installs I've seen the mounting brackets have been real crappy cheap clamps and it just ruins the install


I get the SS crimps, but please keep your personal life out of this. This is a serious plumbing discussion!:laughing:


----------

